

Feynman on Great Men - ehsanul
http://www.brics.dk/~danvy/lafb.html

======
psygnisfive
I'm not sure if Feynman intended it or not, and I wouldn't be surprised if he
had, but this sounds like a sarcastic commentary on how even "great men" could
be subject to appeals to authority (ie Compton).

